# Health Facilities in Australia



## sourabhaggarwal (Nov 2, 2019)

Australia is a great country as we all know, from Education to lifestyle everything is simply amazing and while talking about all the good things about Australia, we cannot forget about the health facilities.
Australia gives some of the best health facilities to its people and not only senior citizen but people of all the age groups live a healthy life.


----------



## Willis_07 (Jul 17, 2019)

How about the people who are getting through a migration process?


----------



## gratefulfrank (Nov 25, 2017)

sourabhaggarwal said:


> Australia is a great country as we all know, from Education to lifestyle everything is simply amazing and while talking about all the good things about Australia, we cannot forget about the health facilities.
> Australia gives some of the best health facilities to its people and not only senior citizen but people of all the age groups live a healthy life.


Indeed! excellent health care system.


----------

